# DISCUSS: Best African Skyline



## Nubian_Warrior

I believe many African cities got a very beautiful skyline!

Durban
copy right of livingincanvas.co.za











Cape Town
Courtesy of Dirk Daniel









Luanda
courtesy of Luis Paderla









Cairo
copy right photography blogger!


----------



## musiccity

Dang, is there really no African skyline thread here?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Finally we got one 


My Top 10:

1) Johannesburg
2) Nairobi 
3) Cape Town
4) Durban 
5) Luanda
6) Cairo
7) Pretoria
8) Maputo
9) Tripoli, Libya
10) Lagos


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yes African Skylines really pretty :cheers:
Nairobi









source: wiki


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Pretoria









source :2timothy42.org


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Your photos are not properly credited, please follow this instruction..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324339

Also, only Jan and the mods team here can create new threads, I let this thread open for now but please don't make new threads any more. Please read this sticky.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544911


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Lagos










source:ra-academy.org


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Khartoum









source: tinyppic by sabir!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Tripoli , libya 










sourceuternationalist.net


----------



## KlausDiggy

beautiful skylines


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nubian, I assume those are your own photos but would you credit yourself by write down 'my photo' in each post? Thanks!


----------



## vraem

cairo is apparently the best skyline in africa


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

1) Cairo (metropolitan, historical, density)
2) Johannesburg
3) Cape Town (mountains, city, conjunct)
4) Durban
5) Luanda
6) Pretoria
7) Nairobi
8) Lagos
9) Harare
10) Tripoli
11) Abidjan

Sandton
Maputo
Dar Es Salaan
Oran
Khartoum
Port Elizabeth
Addis Ababa

Kampala
Casablanca
Port Louis
Kigali


----------



## indie kid

My top 5:
1. Johannesburg
2. Cape Town
3. Durban
4. Luanda
5. Pretoria


----------



## goschio

Khartoum is surprising.


----------



## Denjiro

My Top 10:
1) Joburg
2) Nairobi
3) Cape Town
4) Durban
5) Pretoria
6) Luanda
7) Lagos
8) Cairo
9) Harare
10) Abidjan


----------



## ArtZ

Kampala, Uganda










by Todd Huffman, Creative Commons Attribution 2.0 Generic license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Kampala​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Johannesburg*


_Wikimedia_

I like Cape Town and Durban's are very nice as well.


----------



## ArtZ

Abidjan, Ivory Coast










by Axe, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abidjan​


----------



## Denjiro

NAIROBI - KENYA

Downtown Nairobi by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr



primezz said:


> Nairobi





primezz said:


> Nairobi





primezz said:


>


----------



## Denjiro

..


ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Luanda - Angola


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Is there a proposed super-tall in the works on the African Continent?


----------



## Highcliff

Luanda is getting awesome...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::rock::rock:


----------



## Denjiro

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Is there a proposed super-tall in the works on the African Continent?


As far as I know there is one proposal in Addis Abeba (Ethiopia).


Simfan34 said:


>


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ Wow, that looks sweet. kay:


----------



## Manila-X

My Top 3

1) Johannesburg
2) Nairobi
3) Cairo


----------



## KenyaWillDevelop

*The Prism in Nairobi under construction:*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Cape Town and Durban.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Khartoum

Courtesy of Amjad M A Rahman


----------



## Denjiro

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Luanda


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA*


----------



## BenjaminEli




----------



## Denjiro

_Luanda_


Boyshow said:


>





Boyshow said:


>





Boyshow said:


>





ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>





Boyshow said:


>





Boyshow said:


>





Boyshow said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli




----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cameroon by night


----------



## BenjaminEli

Douala, cameroon


----------



## BenjaminEli

Yaounde, cameroon


----------



## Denjiro

Cool ^^


----------



## Denjiro

---> Next page.


----------



## Andre Goth

Nubian_Warrior said:


> how many over 100m in Luanda?:banana:





Code:


#	Building	                        Height   Year
1	Edificio ESCOM	                         114 m	 2010
2	Sky Center Office Tower	                 110 m	 2012
3	Sky Center Residencei Tower 2	         108 m	 2013
4	Sky Center Residencei Tower 1	         107 m	 2013
Under Construction:
1	IMOB Business Tower	        	 145 m	 2015
2	InterContinental Hotel & Casino Luanda	 104 m	 2014


----------



## renshapratama

Andre Goth said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> #	Building	                        Height   Year
> 1	Edificio ESCOM	                         114 m	 2010
> 2	Sky Center Office Tower	                 110 m	 2012
> 3	Sky Center Residencei Tower 2	         108 m	 2013
> 4	Sky Center Residencei Tower 1	         107 m	 2013
> Under Construction:
> 1	IMOB Business Tower	        	 145 m	 2015
> 2	InterContinental Hotel & Casino Luanda	 104 m	 2014


just 6? but it looks like more than 6
anyway skylines in Africa it's really good, doesn't seems like many other think :cheers:


----------



## Arsenalno1

renshapratama said:


> just 6? but it looks like more than 6
> anyway skylines in Africa it's really good, doesn't seems like many other think :cheers:


Yes there is more than 6. Kilamba tower, Kianda tower, AAA building and a few more.:banana:


----------



## JustWatch

*The Thread was dead so I diceded to Update Him*

*Nairobi - Kenya*​


primezz said:


>





SE9 said:


> Nation Centre
> Central Business District





Kenyan_yungin said:


> Nairobi By Irungu 5 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 7 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 6 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 3 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 11 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 8 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nairobi By Irungu 1 by Peter irungu, on Flickr
> Originally posted by Combobulate in the Kenyan forum.​






*Dar Es Salaam - Tanzania*​




BenjaminEli said:


> *Afrikanerboy i think you are putting johannesburg as a BIAS benchmark of beauty.* but beauty is there in Dar Es Salaam
> 
> Dar Es Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAARZc/L09bs7I3yv0/w901-h507-no/2014+-+2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-t83o3Jlht1s/U-hSsl1BShI/AAAAAAAARZc/L09bs7I3yv0/w901-h507-no/2014%2B-%2B2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...=1490570277aef06c2e091860ea44edeb&oe=5565D279​





kiligoland said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM 360 DEGREES FROM RITA TOWER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. PART OF THE CITY THAT IS DORMANT, Most of towers are old and not tall , see the photos bellow.* （but not very dormant, there are signs that , this area may boom with new towers and some getting refurbished, ie Kitega uchumu tower, new twers includes, Diamond plaza, IT Plaza, south african high commission, indian high commission, the place where used to be steers, you can see excavation work going on near the pink building. also Agip hotel, embassy hotel, already proposed and fenced, renders are out too, so may be this area is dormant just for now, but signs or transformation are vivid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2.THE PART OF THE CITY THAT SHINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 3.THE BOOMING PART OF THE CITY** (Upanga and Kijitonyama in the background0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.THE CONCRETE JUNGLE , FULL OF MID RISES WITH A LOT OF SPACE FOR DEVELOPMENT. ie, most of them get tired down for new towers, this may extend to Tazara.(mnazi mmoja, kariakoo, ilala boma to Tazara)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.*THE RISING PART OF THE CITY*(Here we have proper high rises ie PSPF, TPA,MNF, and whatever is coming up at NHC Square)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.THE SEA BETWEEN.* Great spot for spoting the huge Ships, fast ferries to and from the spice island of Zanzibar, The kigamboni ferry, and may be later great spot to view kigamboni brigde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





*Maputo - Mozambique*​





blantyre bazaar said:


> *Polana, Maputo - Mozambique*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Louis Studio





Kangaroo MZ said:


>





blantyre bazaar said:


> *Polana, Maputo - Mozambique*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Louis Studio





Kangaroo MZ said:


>






*Durban - South Africa*​





RODDAS said:


> *Durban City Lights*
> Durban City on a wet windy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sign of a sunrise. We enjoyed the challenging conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The other side*
> Morning at North Beach, Durban. No real sunrise due to thick grey clouds - Looked the opposite side and found the beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Durban Harbour*
> Morning, before sunrise in Durban Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good morning Durban*
> Long exposure before sunrise at Durban Harbor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis and Marie Helberg on Flickr​






RODDAS said:


> Daily diary
> 
> 
> Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Sand on Flickr​





*Johannesburg - South Africa*​





Nostra said:


> Johannesburg 2015
> 
> 
> DSCN0792 by Nostra_85, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN0791 by Nostra_85, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN0790 by Nostra_85, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN0788 by Nostra_85, on Flickr​





*Kigali - Rwanda*​





Kigali_Paris said:


> From the daily newspaper "new times" : http://www.newtimes.co.rw/section/article/2015-01-05/184660/





Rayman87 said:


> *Kigali Views* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit @mwauraalex





*Oran - Algeria*[.CENTER]






unsturk said:


> ORAN | Bahia Center Towers | 31 fl x4 | Algeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





*Kinshasa - DRC [ Democratic Republic of Congo*​


Pius said:


> Boulevard du 30 juin






*Douala - Cameroon*​



KAMITY37 said:


> .





*Casablanca - Morocco*​





Kamal80 said:


> http://statigr.am/p/627634085599788318_42276678





Kamal80 said:


> http://websta.me/p/765974235503246602_494894462





*Accra - Ghana*​






ability11 said:


> *THE CHANGING FACE OF AIRPORT CITY ACCRA BY YAW PARE.
> *





rockyamartey said:


> credit @onefotos





apollojoe said:


> www.lamudi.com.gh





*Addis Ababa - Ethiopia*​






yosef said:


> from A Desta Keremela @Facebook





yosef said:


> All from A Desta Keremela @facebook





*Lagos - Nigeria*​


Håkønljzberg said:


>





Naijaborn said:


>





*Abuja - Nigeria*​






Naijaborn said:


>





Naijaborn said:


>





Tbite said:


>






*Cairo - Egypt*​


Azmat said:


> Beautiful skies over Cairo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is taken from CairoScene.





Wust El Balad said:


> Source: Yann Arthus Bertrand





Wust El Balad said:


> Source: Yann Arthus Bertrand





Wust El Balad said:


> tahrir by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr





*Luanda - Angola*​





> Early morning at 4th February Avenue .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Pinheiro - @ppinheiro65 - [ Instagram & Iconosquare ]
> 
> Luanda " Downtown " - This part of the City will Look Amazing in 3 Years !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo Taken By : Claudio Fernandes [ Instagram & Iconosquare ]*
> 
> Looking To The Bay At Night - Ruyjorgee - @ruyjorgee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insta' Profile :instagram.com/ruyjorgee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desparasitador said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desparasitador said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking to the Bay - [ Instagram - Iconosquare ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by : Bruno Miguel Photography - @brunomiguelbm on Instagram
> ​
Click to expand...





*Cape Town - South Africa*​





Lydon said:


> *Cape Town*
> 
> 
> January 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By infrastrastructurephotos on flickr





Marsupalami said:


> These were taken from the 17th floor of te Gardens Centre - love the first pic for they way it shows density/clustering
> ALSO - you can see eTV building and it's bulk in the last pic!
> 
> 
> $_20 by markism2.0, on Flickr
> 
> 
> $_21 by markism2.0, on Flickr
> 
> 
> $_22 by markism2.0, on Flickr





Citywalker_CT said:


>





Lydon said:


> An awesome recent shot of the skyline. I love how the Media24 building stands out now :cheers:
> 
> Image by leonoos on flickr


----------



## sp-knight

good


----------



## JustWatch

sp-knight said:


> good


:cheers: thanks !


----------



## renshapratama

i already know that Africa have best skyline :cheers: even i think some cities skyline in Africa are similar with some cities in Europe 
by the way thanks for share!


----------



## KlausDiggy

renshapratama said:


> even i think some cities skyline in Africa are similar with some cities in Europe


examples ?


----------



## renshapratama

KlausDiggy said:


> examples ?


from the height and the number of the buildings :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

South Africa with (Johannesburg, Capetown and Pretoria/Durban) still has the best skylines. The building and the city structure reminds me strongly to American cities.

Followed by Nairobi with a strong growth and Dar es Salaam.

Cairo also has a beautiful skyline.:cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda - ANGOLA*









Courtesy of Instalumi1010
​


----------



## KlausDiggy

renshapratama said:


> from the height and the number of the buildings :cheers:


For example, I would compare Brussels with Cape Town. I would be interested how you assess your Skylines. Therefore we need examples from both continents with a comparison of the figures


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda - December 2014



18 Towers will be constructed there 










Courtesy of Cidade de Luanda [ Instagram ]
instagram.com/cidadedeluanda

Forgot to post it here '-'
00:00 Here :banana:​
December 2014

Vista Típica do Skyline de Luanda 








_Courtesy of Nico Bester_​


JustWatch said:


> Theramensboi's Photo In The Boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Ichael Serneo_​





Matthias Offodile said:


> *pic taken Jan. 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Marcus Pandemonium_





desparasitador said:


>


Johannesburg



RODDAS said:


> *THE CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD)*
> the city of Johannesburg has everything you’re looking for and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you are on business, in search of a cultural encounter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tour was absolutely fascinating. As we walked, he took us through how Jozi started, how the city came alive with the discovery of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and then how it subsequently became abandoned and derelict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the gradual regeneration of the area over recent years, a visit to the CBD offers the chance to see buildings
> and institutions with a fascinating history and get a taste of the bustle, sounds and thrills of a genuinely African city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diriye Amey on Flickr​





RODDAS said:


> *THE CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT (CBD)*
> Drive through the Johannesburg CBD and Gandhi Square and the Newtown areas which are
> fantastic examples of Johannesburg's renewal of the city centre to attract people into the city to work, stay and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joburg's inner city is dynamic and things change by the minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannesburg’s CBD, the grid of streets and tightly packed skyscrapers just to the south of the Witwatersrand Ridge, is the most recognizable part of the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a century after the first mining camp was built, on what is now Commissioner Street,
> the CBD was the core of Jo’burg’s buzzing commercial and financial life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the gradual regeneration of the area over recent years, a visit to the CBD offers the chance to see buildings
> and institutions with a fascinating history and get a taste of the bustle, sounds and thrills of a genuinely African city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diriye Amey on Flickr​


_______________


----------



## renshapratama

not the skyline and city atmosphere that make African cities look like Europe cities, but from the height and the number of the building like i said before


----------



## KlausDiggy

renshapratama said:


> not the skyline and city atmosphere that make African cities look like Europe cities, but from the height and the number of the building like i said before



I doubt, that some African skyline can compete with Moscow, Istanbul, London, Paris or Frankfurt.

Neither counted by the number nor by the height.

No way.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Johannesburg Skyline*



kulani said:


> I will repost these lovely pictures for those new to Joburg to get and idea of its skyline.





The E.N.D said:


> This afternoon:











http://www.de.aroundaboutcars.com/car-hire-johannesburg-airport









http://www.dh6yho.de/English/Travel/South_Africa/johannesburg.html


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Nairobi*









http://i5.minus.com/ib2FAYDYn4je7b.jpg


----------



## Mistah ILL WILL

*Upper Hill Panorama*










Description	
English: Spans from Kenya-Re and Coca-Cola HQ on the left to Kenyatta National Hospital on the right
Date	20 December 2011
Source	Own work
Author	Mandingoesque


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

next page


----------



## mmoi

ohh my goshhh
cape town best angle

someone should take this same picture but at night with table mountain lit up

its nice to see both the buildings and the mountain


----------



## BenjaminEli

KlausDiggy said:


> Nairobi develops slowly to a serious competitor for Johannesburg.
> 
> There are many projects under construction or proposed.


Yes..its coming up fast...but it still got aways to go....


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam 









http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae28/d96owino/20150212_144959_zpscjinukmz.jpg​
bigdreams ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Downtown Kigali City - Rwanda*
K-city | Taken on March 18, 2015 









Illume Creative Studio _on Flickr_

*Gasabo City @ Sunset - Rwanda*
Kigali Province | Taken on March 9, 2015 

Its capital is in Kacyiru Sector, the suburb neighboring the presidential office and number of Rwanda different ministry offices









Illume Creative Studio _on Flickr_​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abuja up and coming skyline*



















ssc nigeria


----------



## BenjaminEli

Oran | وهران 






















Oran by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr




Oran by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr



​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis ababa*

http://media.vorotila.ru/ru/items/t...8ef8-ea62f264c5ee/Stolicy-mira-AddisAbeba.jpg




































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town early morning 








*​
flickr ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan, Ivory Coast



Hotel Ivoire + Le Plateau by Cedric Favero, on Flickr​


----------



## mmoi

BenjaminEli said:


> *Cape Town early morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> flickr ssc africa


beautiful city and skyline 
looks first world


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Tripoli , Libya | طرابلس ، ليبيا 
*




























*Source*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cairo


Cairo night and Nile Colors 6 by Eslam Ayman, on Flickr


Cairo skyline, Egypt by Saf', on Flickr


C a i r o <3 by M ï M ï, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*angle of the Cape Town skyline! :cheers:*










By Dexter Saint on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda


----------



## BenjaminEli

*view from nairobi university









*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam From The Ocean*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7XYLRY_WsnY/U2ityqwb87I/AAAAAAAAjXE/uLhiZAr441M/s1600/7.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban, RSA








*


----------



## Charlesp

Glad to see that Durban hasn't got any incomplete freeways like dear old Cape Town!


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Casablanca Morocco*


----------



## JustWatch

Lydon said:


> Cape Town by night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Bryn De Kocks on flickr





ahmed16 said:


> Tangier Morocco





kiligoland said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM APRIL 2nd 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Kangaroo MZ said:


> *Luanda instacollage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/954403950071454954_37058910


______________________


----------



## BenjaminEli

Sweet...All beautiful, africa is really making a statement, really bold skylines..


----------



## BenjaminEli

*ABIDJAN*


----------



## Kushtrim Karadag

:cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

:cheers:



Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Nairobi @ Night *





The E.N.D said:


> *Durban | South Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: James FJ Rooney





kiligoland said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM VIDEO*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan Cote d Ivoire 










Source: From some clown*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda , Angola
Hope you liked ! Specially Arsenalno1 & EdnilsonQ 

Picture taken from, Cais de Quatro , a restaurant at the island








Courtesy of Pedro Pinheiro 
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cape Town:










By congliu418 on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban from above*




Durban morning skyline viewed from Glenmore


Source:


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Golden Mile*


Victoria Embankment - Wilson's Wharf


Viewed from the Bluff

Source:


----------



## mmoi

BenjaminEli said:


> *Golden Mile*
> 
> 
> Victoria Embankment - Wilson's Wharf
> 
> 
> Viewed from the Bluff
> 
> Source: lovely durban
> they really need a tall tower,though


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*










*Image credit: Michuzi Blog* http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/dar-es-salaam-yazidi-kubadilika-siku.html


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos








*

imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar by kiligoland*










https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=632477a20df5f3d85ae1481822ea95ff&oe=559D7396











https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=ed532804f88060268a1371aaadea91a4&oe=55E10554











http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AXL4tojfQ60/VSJg70h_eAI/AAAAAAAHPZo/osQwk5df-60/s1600/DSCF8032.jpg










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1437912464_a543d5d2b13381ac5eb84496a7a0d5b4


----------



## skyscrapercitybrasil

Johannesburg and Cape Town i suppose.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nairobi and Luanda also have nice skylines


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Both got good density, but for me after johannesburg would be Maputo second*

All towers supersized in maputo










http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs35/f/2008/304/c/8/Maputo_Bay____by_Enerqy.jpg










http://esphoto980x880.mnstatic.com/maputo-desde-el-aire_2518601.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban:

















Pretoria:








*


----------



## BenjaminEli

kizibo said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM*


,,


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Capetown, South Africa*


Cape Town from Signal Hill by dr brewbottle, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

Afro Circus said:


> *NAIROBI OLD BUSINESS DISTRICT*
> 
> by Peter irungu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPPER HILL BUSINESS CENTER
> *[/CENTER]
> 
> by Riley jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mwanamiwa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WESTLANDS BUSINESS*
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> by combobulate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by combobulate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YAYA BUSINESS CENTER
> *[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> by combobulate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by zac mwanzia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all those business districts i swear Nairobi looks like a small megalopolis


_________



JustWatch said:


> Luanda , Angola
> Skyline with Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Geração 80 & Paula Agostinho on Instagram
> 
> ​


----------



## JustWatch

More Pictures of Luanda , Angola​


JustWatch said:


> Av. Marginal by night *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Armando Correia - mandoc07 on Instagram
> 
> Marginal + View of 21 buildings [w/ +20F]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Leandro Silva - Leandrosilvadj on Instagram
> ​





ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>


----------



## linum

None of the above.......


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare

















*


----------



## JustWatch

Harare has an Organized Skyline :cheers:


----------



## joak1

Cape town or cairo


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos at day and night
*Lagos Island*












































imgr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi









http://mutuamatheka.co.ke/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Prints_Mutua-Matheka-Photography-Market-4.jpg





Abidjan
















*

imgur


----------



## renshapratama

^^ the last both posts make my eyes... aaahh....eyegasm :cheers2:


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Pretoria | South Africa*










Source: Paul Saad​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Port Elizabeth*










http://www.hampshirehotel.co.za/images/masthead/mast-hotels-port-elizabeth.jpg














http://d2iaf7xwaf71rg.cloudfront.net/776/Durban-city__large.jpg












http://www.journeymart.com/de/CityImages/view-of-port-elizabeth.jpg




​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda Angola











https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h.../e15/11093058_940636369335161_252449563_n.jpg










https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e15/11137999_1429750897330021_189451862_n.jpg










https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=7663faa4530bcac69802fc80a1489568&oe=55E13EC8​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo*





Maputo from the sky by Nuno Ibra Remane, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*CASABLANCA economic capital of morocco*










http://oi62.tinypic.com/9jdcw8.jpg








http://oi62.tinypic.com/10rtg5x.jpg ​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*CAPETOWN*









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8753/16677875274_d7db0ca39f_h.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban, South Africa:










Source: The Property Wheel*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM*





















Facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan









http://i.imgur.com/W8tBRfG.jpg












http://i.imgur.com/9cicaCR.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Jozi*












Source: Digital Gallery​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es Salaam*









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5572/14545488877_02f0bed119_h.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*nairobi*









http://www.kenyanvibe.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Unknown.png











https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8754/16763429773_b002051982_b.jpg


----------



## dysan1

BenjaminEli said:


> *Port Elizabeth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hampshirehotel.co.za/images/masthead/mast-hotels-port-elizabeth.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://d2iaf7xwaf71rg.cloudfront.net/776/Durban-city__large.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.journeymart.com/de/CityImages/view-of-port-elizabeth.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Umm the first two pics are both of Durban not Port Elizabeth


----------



## dysan1

What a great in the moment capture of Durban from the harbour










By Julian Carelsen Photography

Source: http://www.5stardurban.co.za/friday-fan-day-photo-gallery-01052015/


----------



## BenjaminEli

nice one of durban...


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo *




















forumer naniokisai


----------



## BenjaminEli

*.:: PORT LOUIS | CAPITAL OF MAURITIUS ::.* 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Evening_Port_Louis.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare*









https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e15/11195805_698975110212389_1231616656_n.jpg












https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1440430401_46c3bdfe92b8edeef08dbdf7ab289f4f​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo city *



Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr


Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr


Maputo Bay by Eksteen Jacobsz, no Flickr

Kangaroomz ssc


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

indie kid said:


> My top 5:
> 1. Johannesburg
> 2. Cape Town
> 3. Durban
> 4. Luanda
> 5. Pretoria


Can't be defined better :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

African skyline is a competitor for Europe kay:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^That's not true.

:|


----------



## BenjaminEli

i believe renshapratama..he is one of the few indonesians that spends alot of time in africa forums..


----------



## KlausDiggy

I'm not saying, that Africa has no good skylines. But you can it not compare with the best European cities (Moscow, Istanbul, London, Frankfurt, Paris and Warsaw).


----------



## BenjaminEli

*African cities by number of existing 22+ floors towers*


No.---City------Number------Country

1.	Cairo------69------Egypt
2.	Johannesburg------54------South Africa
3.	Durban------45------South Africa
3.	Luanda------45------Angola
5.	Cape Town------31------South Africa
6.	Nairobi------30------Kenya
7.	Dar es Salaam------27------Tanzania
8.	Pretoria------24------South Africa
9.	Abidjan------15------Cote d'Ivoire
10.	Lagos------14------Nigeria
10.	Oran------14------Algeria
12.	Kinshasa------13------D.R. Congo
13.	Alexandria------8------Egypt
13.	Maputo------8------Mozambique
15.	Sandton------7------South Africa
15.	Addis Ababa------7------Ethiopia
15.	Casablanca------7------Morocco
18.	Khartoum------6------Sudan
19.	Kampala------5------Uganda
19.	Harare------5------Zimbabwe
21.	Umhlanga------4------South Africa
21.	Tripoli	------4------Libya
23.	Port Elizabeth------3------South Africa
23.	Algiers------3------Algeria


----------



## BenjaminEli

These are many more under construction


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368695


----------



## KlausDiggy

A 25 floor tower can be also only 90 m height.

Moscow and Istanbul have both over 150 towers with 100m and dozens under construction .

Paris 75 + 2 U/C
London 45 + 20 U/C
Frankfurt 30 +2 U/C


----------



## BenjaminEli

well africa you have to know can fit china australia europe and america together and have space left over..so priority wont be to build high but build long..


----------



## renshapratama

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^That's not true.
> 
> Here's the proof---->Complete list of all skyscraper (150m +) in Europe and Eurasia (complete, T/O, U/C, site prep)
> 
> 
> :|


haha relax.... i just see it from quantity not quality, and in my sight African cities have so many buildings also many of them are glassy :cheers: :applause:


----------



## BenjaminEli

http://insideoutpaper.org/wp-conten...nt_infographic-012-e1381866810719-550x340.gif


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The best Skyline in Africa = Johannesburg*


Johannesburg CBD Skyline by Jean, auf Flickr


Johannesburg, South Africa by dorena-wm, auf Flickr


Carlton Centre by Rckr88, auf Flickr


Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus Benade, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Pretoria*


Pretoria skyline by Chris Oosthuizen, auf Flickr


Pretoria skyline 2 by Chris Oosthuizen, auf Flickr


Pretoria skyline. Pretoria, South Africa. by Alberto Concejal, auf Flickr


golden afternoon by Marius Loots, auf Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

Cape Town , South Africa​


Citywalker_CT said:


> SCROLL -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother city by night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanh Le​
> [/CENTER]


----------



## 996155

Soriehlam said:


> I think Johanesburg is unbeatable by now, but I really liked Nairobi cityscapes.


Lol that's hilarious, that city is old, many african cities have the oppurtunity to beat joburg in the next 20 years

The only unbeatable skyline IMO is New York city


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Pretoria - Gauteng Province, South Africa* 
By: Tom Chow Photography | flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Very nice skyline in Pretoria! kay:


----------



## renshapratama

am i repost? Nairobi, Kenya

Nairobi, Kenya

Nairobi By Irungu 11 by peter Irungu, on Flickr


Nairobi City at Night by Tony Chemweno, on Flickr


nairobi-3 by Leo Hempstone, on Flickr

originally posted by KAZAN RESIDENT


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Nairobi, Kenya*


2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0003 by MEAACT Kenya, on Flickr


2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0006 by MEAACT Kenya, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dakar*











http://i.imgur.com/AkwzOBt.jpg​


----------



## KlausDiggy

My new Top Ten

1. Johannesburg
2. Cape Town
3. Durban
4. Pretoria
5. Cairo
6. Nairobi
7. Luanda
8. Lagos
9. Abidjan
10. Dar es Salaam
11. Abuja
12. Addis Ababa
13. Maputo
14. Sandton
15. Harare


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo has 72 large buildings coming online next year or so..Dar even more


----------



## JustWatch

Yes , Maputo & Dar E.S Booming ! :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda by Night​


JustWatch said:


> _Courtesy of Germano Miele_
> 
> ​





> Luanda's Skyline will change a lot with Parcel A Tall Buildings , The maximum height is 49/50 floors ; with those buildings under construction like Torres Kianda , Torre Kinanga ( Torre Kilamba ) twin , and the other one borning on AAA Main Office Tower's left :cheers:​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Johannesburg


Joburg Sunset from Northcliff Hill by Pascal Parent, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tunis









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/10022211465_ed5b83c694_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/12750850173_980af715c0_b.jpg












http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7375/12652823804_27c654273c_b.jpg​


----------



## dysan1

Hugh G. Reukshin said:


> Lol that's hilarious, that city is old, many african cities have the oppurtunity to beat joburg in the next 20 years
> 
> The only unbeatable skyline IMO is New York city


But it is well beaten by Hong Kong....


----------



## BenjaminEli

Casablanca









Blue Hour in Casablanca by Antoine Lé, on Flickr


----------



## dysan1

Different view of Downtown Durban from Berea Centre.










Source:https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11327190_1582048662047308_1398673610_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lusaka 










http://i1.wp.com/www.lusakatimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/lusaka.jpg









http://www.zambiatourism.com/media/congestion.jpg











http://journey93.narod.ru/lusaka.jpg​


----------



## luci203

african said:


>


Now that's TAAAALL !!! :banana2::banana2:


----------



## JustWatch

My top Five :

1. Johannesburg 
2. Cape Town
3. Durban
4. Luanda 
5. Nairobi


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Cape Town:*










By Bryn De Kocks on flickr











By TheGrantBrown on flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Cape Town*


Cape Town by Infrastructure Photos, auf Flickr


Cape Town from Signal Hill by Bob, auf Flickr


Cape Town, South Africa 339 by Michael Simpson, auf Flickr


DSC_5441 by Arthur, auf Flickr


Cape Town CBD by Infrastructure Photos, auf Flickr


203 Cape Town City centre by talybibo, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Johannesburg*


Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus Benade, auf Flickr


Johannesburg skyline by R. Crusoe & Son, auf Flickr


Johannesburg skyline, South-Africa by Reinier van Oorsouw, auf Flickr


Johannesburg skyline by Arthur Spring, auf Flickr


Johannesburg Skyline by Abby Sasser, auf Flickr


Johannesburg Skyline by Rapailane Rapailane, auf Flickr


Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus Benade, auf Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea

I think that the next three best skylines in Africa will not be in South Africa anymore.

Luanda, Angola will be first, followed by Nairobi, Kenya... The third, for me, will be Casablanca, Morocco, if all the proposed projects will be built.

But, for now, my top 10 is:







1. Nairobi, Kenya







2. Johannesburg, South Africa







3. Luanda, Angola







4. Cape Town, South Africa







5. Durban, South Africa







6. Cairo, Egypt







7. Harare, Zimbabwe







8. Pretoria, South Africa







9. Dar es Salaam, Tanzania







10. Abidjan, Ivory Coast


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Strand - ZA* 
By: Dewald | flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Oran



























http://www.yachtcharter-aroundtheglobe.info/photos/?id=3412/.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Algiers


















http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5225/5636042524_38ba52fe9f_b.jpg​


----------



## tijuano en el df

well, this thread proves my ignorance on african cities. nice photos!


----------



## BenjaminEli

welcome tj


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tangier



















https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5469/17661402196_4212c8cc3d_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban * 
By: Andrew Harvard | flickr 


























Adrian Geekie Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kampala UG




















KCCA​


----------



## renshapratama

^^ awesome  where is Kampala?


----------



## BenjaminEli

renshapratama said:


> ^^ awesome  where is Kampala?


uganda in eastern africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi*






















source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam






















kiligoland ssc​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Khartoum









http://store2.up-00.com/2014-09/1409764838024.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda, Angola*




























source


​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures of Luanda! kay:


----------



## TEBC

Cape Town for sure


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan








imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli

Joburg Gauteng










https://farm1.staticflickr.com/322/20184068021_819a818ee0_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Brazzaville


















​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*







































source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

panoramio​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cairo





















​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda



















_Courtesy of Luis Carlos_
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Splendid Joburg panorama by Paul Saad >>>>* 
By: Paul Saad | Taken on July 26, 2015 

Johannesburg Central and Mandela bridge 
The bridge links the Braamfontein business area with the Newtown precinct. Taking two years to build, the bridge was at the heart of a inner city renewal project by Gauteng province's economic development initiative, Blue IQ:










City Centre From M1 South overlooking Mary Fitzgerald Square in Newtown:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Johannesburg is the best. :cheers:


----------



## Surrealplaces

I always like looking at these African cities :cheers1:


----------



## BenjaminEli

Upperhill Ward

The Empress of the savannah posed for a photo before sheltering from the rain..









getty images​


----------



## vitalik1208

super :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## vitalik1208

lion :nuts::nuts:


----------



## vitalik1208

What a nice place


----------



## BenjaminEli

Durban beachfront promenade








http://flic.kr/p/fuWvzm​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Pretoria

The Iconic Freedom Park In the foreground in spring grows jacaranda turning it to a true purple hill










[url]http://c1038.r38.cf3.rackcdn.com/group1/building5160/media/20100428_999_245%20(small).jpg[/URL]​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dakar




















​
imgur.com


----------



## BenjaminEli

...


----------



## BenjaminEli

vitalik1208 said:


> What a nice place


thanks you


----------



## BenjaminEli

next page...


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kampala




















https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/19203646874_ceaa20274f_b.jpg​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Johannesburg*


Johannesburg skyline darkens by Earth Hour, auf Flickr


Johannesburg by Nico Roets, auf Flickr


Johannesburg skyline, South-Africa by Reinier van Oorsouw, auf Flickr

Johannesburg Skyline by Mark Blacknell, auf Flickr


Johannesburg Skyline by Rapailane Rapailane, auf Flickr


Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus  Benade, auf Flickr


Johannesburg Skyline by Kristin Corcoran, auf Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Strand 










By Homriki on flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Umhlanga




















http://images.*******************/i...t-town-of-umhlanga-rocks-jeremy-woodhouse.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

St Denis Of Reunion





















https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3271/2586435504_e8eba8d51d_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo*









By shirleyandmick









By aimoo4​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*ABUJA* 

From "Nigeria Mag"


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda









https://dilemmaxdotnet.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/luanda-skyline.jpg​


----------



## KlausDiggy

Luanda :applause:









http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-33160738


----------



## BenjaminEli

people say luanda is expensive for expats jw, but is that true for everyone? where are the cheapest areas of luanda


----------



## BenjaminEli

_Capetown_









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3034/13018229674_b6d1f557a7_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare






















https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f70f912eb297bedfa87daf02bbcb2f0e&oe=56790B11​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kigali









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/340/19804579793_fb39f7e6df_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lunda Norte - Dundo Angola


















http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2877/9700348471_4b5fbf369c_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi











https://igcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.n...35/11378272_1072506512789398_1556236361_n.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos



















https://farm1.staticflickr.com/575/20717389472_11987cc9e1_b.jpg​


----------



## JustWatch

Lagos :master:


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban | South Africa*










Source: Darryn Moffitt ​


----------



## BenjaminEli

JustWatch said:


> Lagos :master:



:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli

...next page


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam






















http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll199/weggoro92/20150815_100130_HDR_zpsbhrwnqcy.jpg​


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^:drool:


----------



## BenjaminEli

Casablanca, Morocco 










imgur​


----------



## BenjaminEli

DURBAN



















https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/12277270243_78e47e4363_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cairo the Vanquisher



Cairo (Egypt) by Jorge Sanmartín Maïssa, on Flickr




Night Cairo by FEI KUANG, on Flickr​


----------



## renshapratama

^^ the river so clean....


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar es salaam

















, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda's Skyline* | Marginal + Different View





























Courtesy of Ademar Rangel
​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Cairo*


Cairo skyline, Egypt by Safia Osman, auf Flickr


Cairo skyline in the morning by Gary Denham, auf Flickr


Cairo Skyline by Di_Chap, auf Flickr


Nile River 2 by Melissa, auf Flickr


Cairo Panorama by V€RONICA, auf Flickr


Cairo skyline by Richard Lilly, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Cairo*


Cairo skyline by Ali Korkor, auf Flickr


Cairo skyline by Ali Korkor, auf Flickr


Cairo skyline by Ali Korkor, auf Flickr


Cairo by Dan, auf Flickr


Cairo by Dan, auf Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar es salaam






























flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*

























source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Oran














https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8388c615e9a6a8c1a5fbabe61a7fa7c4&oe=56A4ABD3​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Algiers




















https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1446171103_ebb23d2756610bbab5d288f504f8500e​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Khartoum


































http://shof.m5zn.com/uploads/2015/08/06/jpg/shof_28285a2b7e31944.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos









http://www.aptsecurities.com/images/bg-slide-1.jpg​


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Khartoum
Khartoum,,,My lovely city 4... by Dia Eldin Khalil, on Flickr

Khartoum My lovely City-30 by Dia Eldin Khalil, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

nice updates from khartoum


----------



## BenjaminEli

...


----------



## BenjaminEli

MAPUTO
Mozambique

















​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*



















source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

La Cite Abidjan​

Abi14 by odilrak, sur Flickr

Abi13 by odilrak, sur Flickr

Abi11 by odilrak, sur Flickr

Abi10 by odilrak, sur Flickr

Abi9 by odilrak, sur Flickr

Abi3 by odilrak, sur Flickr

by odilrak


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kigali







































flickr​


----------



## andegwa

SE9 said:


> Giraffe & Nairobi by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr





andegwa said:


> ^^ From the same pic set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Eland & Nairobi by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr


A view of the UpperHill neighborhood in Nairobi that our friends residing in the Nairobi National park, get to enjoy on a daily basis


----------



## lochinvar

BenjaminEli said:


> *Cape Town:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Panorama Paul on Flickr


Excellent panorama of Cape Town.


----------



## Genichi

Africa has a lot of unique skylines.both short and tall..but I think going by proposed and u/c projects going on in the continent,Nairobi will have the best skyline in 3yrs.


----------



## KavirajG

*Port Louis, Mauritius* 









Photography of Mauritius










Mauritius Port-Louis Session 4 - 18.10.14 by Dietmar Reigber - 153 by Dietmar Reigber, on Flickr

Mauritius Port-Louis Session 4 - 18.10.14 by Dietmar Reigber - 021 by Dietmar Reigber, on Flickr









http://edu-geography.com/cities/port-louis.html


















https://air mauritius/media/set/?set=a.10151993531608820.1073741827.56017173819&type=3


----------



## ahmed16

*Casablanca*

Casablanca - Morocco


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Sandton Gauteng*




























https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/16226106607_6724783517_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town:​*







By TimoOK on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda*


Luanda, Angola by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr








[/url]Luanda, Angola by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Luanda, Angola by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr[/IMG]










[/url]Luanda, Angola by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KavirajG

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Nairobi skyline by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr


----------



## taulant23

yes


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Accra*



























https://www.facebook.com/Continent-A...1323470323492/


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Oran, Algeria*

Night in Oran, Algeria by Ramy., sur Flickr


----------



## AusJpnKorNzTwn911130

deleted


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda*

IMG_6673 by odilrak, sur Flickr

IMG_6691 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Casablanca, Morocco :
*




















vacancia.ma


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Oran*









Mimi Hasai


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Alexandria*





























https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5637/23291841909_27578691ed_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban*



































source

​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg *












































source

​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda*


























source

​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*
















source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kampala, Uganda*














source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*














source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare, Zimbabwe*














source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Sandton Gauteng







































zoalbucket ssc​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Port Louis, Mauritius*














source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare Zimbabwe

617773445 by odilrak, sur Flickr

617772831 by odilrak, sur Flickr

624714001 by odilrak, sur Flickr

624714009 by odilrak, sur Flickr

624714019 by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM*

The skyline from Ocean Road by skiligo, on Flickr


The skyline from Ocean Road by skiligo, on Flickr



*CBD Casablanca City Center and New Marina Casablanca, Morocco :*










cdn.com​


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda , Angola










Source : https://twitter.com/joshalexandre22




























Source : Skytrax SkyscraperCity Angola
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Oran | ALGERIA
*









RM







































*SSCA*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

kinshasa-kev by odilrak, sur Flickr

Kinshasa central business district, Congo, skyline by odilrak, sur Flickr

 

Boulevard du 30 juin-Kinshasa by Congo Fiesta, sur Flickr

Boulevard du 30 juin-Kinshasa by Congo Fiesta, sur Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

*Nairobi, Kenya*





















source

Big Thanks to Kenyan_yungin for sharing this picture with us.
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Nyali, Kenya*

*Still small but quickly rising area in Kenya's South Coast.Several highrises are U/C*
























Source

Big Thanks to Kenyan_yungin for sharing this picture with us.

​


----------



## JustWatch

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*












source

Big Thanks to Kenyan_yungin for sharing this picture with us.

​


----------



## JustWatch

*Luanda Sul Skyline| Day Picture*


60 unit housing complex luanda angola_inline full by odilrak, sur Flickr

*Luanda - Marginal Skyline | Night Pictures*






























Source : https://www.facebook.com/rogerioffphotografy​


----------



## JustWatch

*Kigali, Rwanda*



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr



Kigali In New Face by IGIHE Pictures ., sur Flickr

Big thanks to Odilrak for sharing this picture with us.
​


----------



## JustWatch

*Lagos, Nigeria*


DSC_8526-2 by CE Blueclouds, sur Flickr



DSC_8523 by CE Blueclouds, sur Flickr



DSC_8518 by CE Blueclouds, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kampala

Kampala_City (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr

Kampala by odilrak, sur Flickr

Aerialshot_Kampalasheratonhotel_Uganda by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Durban, South Africa 







Source: Knightingale Media



Source: JC Photography​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*LAGOS*






























Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Gaborone Botswana​
CBD+landscapebluesky+copy by odilrak, sur Flickr

2015gaboronebotswana13 by odilrak, sur Flickr

GSB_Botswana_DSCF4028_151018_Gaborone-2-1 by odilrak, sur Flickr



fairscape-2 by odilrak, sur Flickr

fairscape-6 by odilrak, sur Flickr

fairscape-1 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Tripoli*









http://www.ihiplc.com/our-portfolio-02/commercial-properties/commercial-detail/TRIPOLI-office-block









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripoli









http://flightsnation.com/libyan-airlines-review/​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda



1200142768313088563_luanda by odilrak, sur Flickr


1174044062662855819_luanda by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo



















13380971_284076248603237_54096813_n by odilrak, sur Flickr

13329088_279299105756497_826795426_n by odilrak, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Upper Hill, Nairobi*









































source
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town, South Africa *





















Source: The Royal Portfolio


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abuja*

Behold the beautiful edifice of the #tower as it rise like daily sun and captures the heart of lovers of #adventure and the business world, the #worldtradecenter #wtc located in #abuja CBD #innigeria #light #landscape #skylines #tourism #nikon #wonderful by FEMI EMMANUEL OLORUNTIMEHIN, sur Flickr

World Trade Center Abuja. #Olusolaafolabi #africa #nigeria #business #architecture #architecturalphotography #buildings by Olusola Afolabi, sur Flickr

millenium park, abuja by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Germiston- South Africa​*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekurhuleni_Metropolitan_Municipality[/center]


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan




















































http://i.imgur.com/iMoYviw.png​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo

13534117_269208376771231_256888467_n by odilrak, sur Flickr

13534206_1723607101245030_1479586987_n by odilrak, sur Flickr

13398735_1750924448525349_1494973311_n by odilrak, sur Flickr











https://c8.staticflickr.com/9/8597/28211634015_8e0a9d568f_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

Addis Ababa

13714189_1143907215631359_436612786_n by odilrak, sur Flickr

13561834_1364137430269403_1818358996_n by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Capetown




















https://s32.postimg.org/ig84u245v/27765432894_c8051f5360_k_1.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM *












From University of Dar es salaam by skiligo, on Flickr


From University of Dar es salaam by skiligo, on Flickr

From mlimani campus by skiligo, on Flickr


From mlimani campus by skiligo, on Flickr


From University of Dar es salaam by skiligo, on Flickr


----------



## Icewave

*Cairo Egypt​*


----------



## PellicanoItalico

Amazing thread! Thanks for the amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli

thanx pelicano


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos 

























imgur
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo





























https://scontent-mrs1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13415510_10154210134678787_1171914264334863056_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*CAIRO *











Morning on the Nile from Zamalek, Cairo / Egypt by anjči, on Flickr


Zamalek, Cairo, Egipto 2016 by Juli, on Flickr


Zamalek, Cairo, Egipto 2016 by Juli, on Flickr










https://c7.staticflickr.com/2/1599/24126577910_e7301b4e96_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Pretoria CBD From University | South Africa
Paul Saad | Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*
Durban, South Africa.
*


























source


​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*


Mindelo, Cape Verde*














source









*Flickr Travelmonkeys*









*Flickr Travelmonkeys*









*Flickr Travelmonkeys*









*Flickr Travelmonkeys*

​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya*


​















































source


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tangier Morocco









































https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8589/28474621502_649fec1761_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo






























​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Addis Ababa


BK0LtqIDucn by odilrak, sur Flickr

BK0Rm23DjSg by odilrak, sur Flickr

BK0w0jUghXH by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda Angola

BJaVQ_FD2bd by odilrak, sur Flickr

BK1TNQxgFQR by odilrak, sur Flickr
BKSmgrEh4gd by odilrak, sur Flickr

BK3LT43DYl- by odilrak, sur Flickr

BHpv_-qgz9L by odilrak, sur Flickr

BHpwg6ngez4 by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cape town​










8VhSDCl5QJ by odilrak, sur Flickr














73bn_8l5QI by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan














































http://i.imgur.com/TSsnNxj.jpg
​


----------



## Marsupalami

Most are too disjointed to be a real CBD.
Think SA cities have the best highrise/skyscraper density - Johnannesburg/Durban/cape Town.


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam
































https://c5.staticflickr.com/8/7661/28247380492_d274ec728e_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare






























https://c8.staticflickr.com/8/7283/27561134703_ef7b38ec6e_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

John's Castle






























https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/16249230438_d89817d43e_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kigali





























https://c8.staticflickr.com/2/1670/24119304599_1ecb168287_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Marsupalami said:


> Most are too disjointed to be a real CBD.
> Think SA cities have the best highrise/skyscraper density - Johnannesburg/Durban/cape Town.


interesting pov


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan




























http://i.imgur.com/0Kz5hQq.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Johannesburg expanse*































http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smart...johannesburg-taken-with-the-new-iphone-7.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi night skyline





























https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...471_1433168893656904_202973428490174464_n.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam


Dar Zanzibar trip by indaressalaam, on Flickr 


From Onboard Kilimanjaro 6 from Zanzibar by indaressalaam, on Flickr


From Onboard Kilimanjaro 6 from Zanzibar by indaressalaam, on Flickr











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abuja

BKz8X6kBrcL by odilrak, sur Flickr











http://i1378.photobucket.com/albums...2669165_2023305822666227712_n_zps0viip8yf.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Umhlanga Node 































https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5799/30072125334_cdb4b14c3e_k_d.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tunis








































https://instagram.fdoh1-1.fna.fbcdn...g?ig_cache_key=MTI3MjM4NzYxMDcyMzc5MTY5Ng==.2​


----------



## Marsupalami

Joburg!!! - even though it isn't the tidiest place, you can see the regularity, the planning, and the general lack of decay compared to tropical African cities where the environment seems to eat buildings and rot them. - must be the altitude as much as anything!


----------



## JustWatch

Luanda, Angola









Source
​


----------



## linum

BenjaminEli said:


> Cape town​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8VhSDCl5QJ by odilrak, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73bn_8l5QI by odilrak, sur Flickr


Cape Town - NO QUESTIONS!!!!!!


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo​
BL6bhUKhD1I by odilrak, on Flickr



















BL37oMxjkZ6 by odilrak, on Flickr

BL3_XNTAwE0 by odilrak, on Flickr

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

Algiers

















































http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/1262181344325511741256792755256107413664706495739o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos city




port harcourt city said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ For some reason I always find Lagos to be visually underwhelming considering the amount of population that it has.


----------



## BenjaminEli

iKapa
















































https://scontent-lhr3-1.cdninstagra...881_738967226245744_8264788220319891456_n.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare​


odilrak said:


> 360601-16731678-Sunrise_over_Harare_jpg by odilrak, sur Flickr
> 
> h-town-night by odilrak, sur Flickr
> 
> 52183188 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda by night

BN4VwjPDtxv by odilrak, sur Flickr

BN4hQx1hVnW by odilrak, sur Flickr

BN49cgjBelf by odilrak, sur Flickr

BN3zkluh8tK by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Sandton




























​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Gaborone

Feature-A-general-view-of-Gaborone-city.www_.thepressphoto.com_ (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr
DSC_0142 (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr

Gaborone-Center (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr

119871395_high (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr

gaborone (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr 

QUOTE=odilrak;137543342​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos | Nigeria 






























​


----------



## alexkrass

Cape town favorite.


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Joburg Metropolis | Gauteng, South Africa*
By: zaindee | instagram

Johannesburg has one of the most beautiful city skylines in the world, and I’ve photographed it dozens of times from many different angles: 


























​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cape Town CBD

images via infrastructurephotos


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Durban*:
Durban Skyline by South African Tourism, on Flickr

durban.skyline by Overlanding Africa, on Flickr

*Johannesburg*:
Johannesburg Skyline by Nicolas Proust, on Flickr

Johannesburg Skyline by duanes Mind, on Flickr

Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus Benade, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban * 








​
ssc roddas


----------



## KlausDiggy

South African Skyline are the only internationally competitive skylines in Africa. :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli

KlausDiggy said:


> South African Skyline are the only internationally competitive skylines in Africa. :cheers:


Theres only one that ticks all boxes atm and that is Joburg..it has density and height etc 

it nyc younger brother..other SA cities lack height

look at some upcoming skylines


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Speaking of which, which city has the second tallest building in Africa? Is it Johannesburg, too?


----------



## BenjaminEli

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^Speaking of which, which city has the second tallest building in Africa? Is it Johannesburg, too?


No as of last year its kenyas britam tower..number 2 with 200m


----------



## KlausDiggy

BenjaminEli said:


> Theres only one that ticks all boxes atm and that is Joburg..it has density and height etc
> 
> it nyc younger brother..other SA cities lack height
> 
> look at some upcoming skylines


0:55 is Tour Total in La Defence (Paris)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nairobi*:

Nairobi skyline P1000020 [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Lmwangi (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## akif90

* Khartoum, Sudan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_from_berlin/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dysan1

Durban Skyline





























Source: www.limephoto.co.za


----------



## dysan1

The Skyline of the uMhlanga suburb of Durban





























And with the new collections of towers coming...










Sources: www.oceans-umhlanga. my own.


----------



## KavirajG

*Port Louis, Mauritius*

Not very big but came up nicely during the past decade and more development in the pipeline









Indian ocean.com









uprisa.com










Cityscape of Port Louis, capital of Mauritius by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Harare*:

Harare Skyline [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0) or GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html)], by Samwise Gamgee (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lagos*:

Lagos Island [CC BY-SA 1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/1.0)], by Photograph by Benji Robertson, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Port Louis*:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileort_Louis_Skyline.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli

chicagoan, refrain from small, unquality pictures... makes the thread look bad


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^No need to be rude. :grumpy:

*Harare*:
IMG_0037 by Hayward Scott, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo

















































kangaroo mz


----------



## BenjaminEli

Joburg




































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi, Kenya* 



















































source



​


----------



## goschio

Nairobi clearly #1.

Especially with the planned supertalls.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^I did not know Nairobi has planned supertalls. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Richard Hammond

Nairobi still needs to fill much holes. With some more and a couple of supertalls maybe it will be the 1st in some years.

Joburg hasn't got rival in Africa at this moment. I consider the 2nd Cape Town, not very tall but beautiful.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Richard Hammond said:


> Nairobi still needs to fill much holes. With some more and a couple of supertalls maybe it will be the 1st in some years.
> 
> Joburg hasn't got rival in Africa at this moment. I consider the 2nd Cape Town, not very tall but beautiful.


Agreed. South Africa far surpasses all other African countries in terms of skylines.


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Tshwane | Gauteng Province*
By: pretoriacbd | instagram


The capital just before a summer downpour:




































​


----------



## port harcourt city

Seeing SA cities, Nigeria still have a long way to go. Biggest economy my foot


----------



## KavirajG

port harcourt city said:


> Seeing SA cities, Nigeria still have a long way to go. Biggest economy my foot


True...I expected much better from Nigeria by now but not working out. Maybe the new planned city near Lagos will change things but then again no idea about the status of this project. 

On another note, I think SA has won back the crown as Africa's biggest economy again last year.


----------



## port harcourt city

KavirajG said:


> True...I expected much better from Nigeria by now but not working out. Maybe the new planned city near Lagos will change things but then again no idea about the status of this project.
> 
> On another note, I think SA has won back the crown as Africa's biggest economy again last year.


SA have always been the real largest economy while Nigeria is the fake. Lagos and Abuja is all that Nigeria have. I'm a Nigerian born in germany, i visited the country not long ago. Believe me Nigerian is dead. My mom said things were ok back then. i see on tv how Nigerians are also suffering all over the world. The government are busy fighting corruption while living the primary problem. The government need to first build a good educational system. 70 per cent Nigerians are without education or not good enough. The government have failed my beloved people.


----------



## Bahromovies

Nairobi streets


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cape Town:*
Overlooking Cape Town Panorama by Neal Trafankowski, on Flickr

Cape Town back Skyline by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

cape town city bowl in the shadow of table mountain by Randall Langenhoven, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

* @thisisjoburg *









































roddas ssc


----------



## andegwa

Nairobi - Southern portion of the Central Business and Upperhill districts



Kenyan_yungin said:


> source
> ​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg*


----------



## KavirajG

*Port Louis, Mauritius*










big stock photo-port louis


----------



## BenjaminEli

Durban Skyline







































ssc africa​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kigali, Rwanda:*
Kigali And How I Escaped Arrest In Rwanda by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## african

next page


----------



## african

Nairobi

2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0016 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare

17663318_1496855913678528_5449190794172825600_n (1) by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr
18514186_458303024505783_8392924184434442240_n (1) by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

16908055_1443108712407096_3549685307869757440_n (1) by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda​
19050499_118465392078613_7580887486717493248_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

18579903_1280890522030213_7256140190513627136_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

19052081_731220873726871_6686762513591173120_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

18808976_685517301635698_8033325766949208064_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

18812628_1903586969922124_8021384284692545536_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

MCR_1515 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr


----------



## Adm.Adama

NAIROBI


































































Source


source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*MAPUTO*

19228503_1322620907806687_2753547728679075840_n.jpg by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

19424788_314293975650615_1470725384881307648_n.jpg by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr


Inhaca (tratadas)_30 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

19121653_1903988226543692_3550722903248994304_n.jpg by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

18879752_238489849972041_2367208681600188416_n (1) by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

18888868_1099264220203694_2189983822567702528_n by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Nairobi streets


----------



## THESIS

*Nairobi, Kenya*

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis Ababa*





























source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town*​





























Image by CapeTownMag on twitter


----------



## BenjaminEli

Gauteng day and night



































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban, South Africa*







































source


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Harare:*

Untitled by David J. M. Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Port Louis, Mauritius*









cc: http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...enclaves-and-a-bustling-capital-a3606036.html


----------



## moy.co.za

my top 10 at the moment

1nairobi
2durban
3johannesburg (including sandton)
4cairo
5dar es salam
6cape town
7luanda
8pretoria
9abidjan
10addis ababa


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dar es Salaam:*

Dar Es Salaam Skyline by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Cape town*


cape town by Hamza Butt, auf Flickr


Cape Town City Centre from the Lions Head by stephenmid, auf Flickr


DSC02435 by Henning Supertramp, auf Flickr


Cityscape Sunset 2 by Nick Johanson, auf Flickr


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Pretoria:

Skyline Pretoria by fotovandaag, on Flickr


----------



## Biegonice

Some amazing city panoramas! Loved it! Missing Africa a great deal. Keep on posting!


----------



## BenjaminEli

ok


----------



## BenjaminEli

Capetown































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi






































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Dar Es Salaam


IMG_2238 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan




















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Accra





























@agbekodzamesi​
ghana ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Cape Town | South Africa*
By: Manoj  | flickr

Skyline

















roddas ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Johannesburg











ssc africa​


----------



## KavirajG

deleted


----------



## BenjaminEli

Harare
A442052A-A1D9-4552-92E1-16297C80150E by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

62989723-EB75-4630-B3C1-05A4890D6A2A by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr
flickr​


----------



## KlausDiggy

1. Johannesburg
2. Capetown
3. Durban
4. Luanda
5. Nairobi
6. Pretoria
7. Abidjan
8. Dar Es Salaam
9. Cairo
10. Harare


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda

panorama by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

0,faf4688a-0243-4187-8538-908df1477419 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

baiedeluandasq by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

Newluanda by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

luandaasq by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

lulas by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es Salaam* 




















http://www.jamiiforums.com/mobile-gallery/62fa79724c31701ad9cafb6378e8e1aa.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli

kinshasa

image174866 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

kinhshasa by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda



F89A83C8-9A59-4D90-A637-CA6C60BC37C5 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr
44B5E2E7-9FF6-4712-B0FD-2847CB59D833 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

F8D3A1F8-48E1-4CAA-9E9E-98B027A4498A by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

E8CE874A-BF14-4016-8E28-B0A9EAC04C6F by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr
8B9468F5-B793-4CE5-8CD5-D047E60D68B3 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

7AB785FB-47A5-4554-AFC0-6B0B019F3E6B by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

C0714C33-264C-45D9-B526-140093FC22E0 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

B49A814B-4EF7-40AD-AC85-ADFE293A0482 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi





































 Souce​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lagos



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Cidade Da Maputo​
4CE7E376-8BD5-4360-8F0A-7733C3801390 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr










D179AC83-A19A-4E7A-BB87-976FA1F4C01E by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

9B173E2C-05D4-4187-A973-56B55F192337 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

896AAA9D-5D15-41F0-AC57-1A743B53E451 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

584BD62A-7C22-4D87-9FE8-D819B15E0D3E by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

*DAR ES SALAAM*

89EAAC55-89AE-40AB-A091-B85B12242958 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

1E04C07D-ADC4-4600-B016-D8824361CC7B by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

9647C5CF-0287-4216-9C81-63C24F422070 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

9C591B94-2EEC-4E58-8E93-38D186B303CD by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

1327464E-B671-47D7-B470-3975DB9C94E3 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

9079F57D-8C63-47A1-A34E-D00AED4BDBD2 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr

D35A1C95-8E98-4895-853B-382D8BDA88B7 by odilon irakoze, sur Flickr


----------



## NathanielPerry44

Primezz, I love the way the pictures have a purple tint to them. Creates a great setting for a beautiful skyline.


----------



## BenjaminEli

Oran ​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Mzizima

IMG_6327 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
IMG_6196 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
IMG_6194 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
IMG_6199 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr










IMG_6224 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Gaborone

448092B4-216B-4B28-AC90-580B56523860 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

B002DB21-7401-4C4D-90DA-7B4726F8A41D by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

070FE71E-23F5-4570-BD5A-5E3B2023F1B6 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr



22B7361B-9631-4657-84BA-59E54793B492 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

9312BD91-782A-4CF9-BD77-23FE07138290 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

AED27ABA-9972-433D-9854-543C7F301959 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

D3598D7C-761B-4897-987C-6FFC6A75F2A2 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Lusaka

56295530_2365929853642946_4782557987349722173_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

55818870_324345261605173_3034368261026036391_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi







































odilrak ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Continued..*

3jc7NnA by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
41793158_2180627712224690_8319865729872560128_o by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
182614022 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr
Nairobi-Skyline-2-copy-e1552495193513 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

Header-Nairobi-City-Skyline by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Tangier




































​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo


----------



## BenjaminEli

Capetown





















​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Malabo

3AB767A3-C388-4DD1-A9CA-412471BB10AA by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

9334E708-598D-4842-859C-24EF8AC8FC53 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

46F424EB-D41D-4298-B4CF-24D7B0FE3331 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

56504265_438219643387352_8665456107982538172_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

53651796_387102385474835_3654538782343471998_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

56553778_129418238124830_8705336802506457960_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr

54513248_168304410750548_1547496131973094186_n by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Addis Ababa



























​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda

























ssc africa


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dar es Salaam:*
 Dar es Salaam city scape by fabien rosmane, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Mzizima










[/url]E5F5DC9C-6B3F-49E2-8B18-B65F6637492F by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]64FD41B1-D293-48C7-8095-EF75B732FAA5 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]74D9E8BB-8864-42C7-93B0-47FDD0D0CC82 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]D4BE6AA8-C428-4ABF-8AAB-22C96AC45619 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]608AB139-870F-4AED-B97F-B6673D60FC17 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Upper hill And Westlands Nairobi *






































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Maputo










[/url]A1969DD4-114F-48E1-A50A-149A166348B3 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr











[/url]00B02A15-5DC2-47E8-8269-DB56AD050DEA by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]566CDF47-F34F-471C-B8BB-6D1B40C95C45 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]8F0DA722-E502-4ED4-A9D1-EC8BDF898BF5 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr











[/url]C3040F77-A114-400F-89B7-D052E04E13BA by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]EE97D557-C7EE-44CC-968F-594529B2BADE by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Addis Abeba










[/url]E830BE4A-84E0-4DA4-A647-4F06B9DEB29B by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]C0540BA3-FFE3-44DE-8B2B-5B29FF4AFA70 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]019661AA-82F4-4052-A2BC-64EC2FE60854 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]FD968622-1D83-4B0C-AB42-8292A6157AE2 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda









[/url]7882E1A2-81B9-4E6B-A609-95FF085AE345 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]E5826AFA-6AEC-4309-B3B6-AA300CF6B37B by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr









[/url]9A760F37-DF8E-4DAE-953D-01F77F80140F by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Continued*










[/url]680BF9BF-8D85-462F-A1CB-657303E0D71E by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]DA9D5E42-725A-4294-A218-55B29F066826 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]372FFB90-1F82-43C9-99E9-EFACBC53093F by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr










[/url]1319E03D-9359-41BE-9FF3-9E449B2288AD by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kigali, Rwanda ​




















Lusaka Zambia 


source
Lusaka-2.0 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr

Novare-Sunset-2.0 by fabien rosmane, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/


https://www.facebook.com/djalal.photography/[/resize]

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*









































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan* 





































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Capetown* 














































By Citywalker_CT;163424916
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda* 





























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos* 
























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Gaborone* 






































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lusaka* 











































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi 






























source

​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam* 
























































ssc africa​


----------



## QalzimCity

Despite being one of the most populated city in the world, Nigerian capital Lagos still doesn't show any sign that it will start building upwards


----------



## suaveiskevin

What's the demand for office space like in Lagos ?


----------



## port harcourt city

QalzimCity said:


> Despite being one of the most populated city in the world, Nigerian capital Lagos still doesn't show any sign that it will start building upwards


Nigeria Capital?


----------



## QalzimCity

Sorry, Nigeria's largest city


----------



## Axelferis

For Abidjan :

Will they destroy the ancient stadium in Le Plateau ? The new stadium is ready then is there a project of real estate at this place?


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Tripoli, Libya*









https://scontent-gru2-2.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7d83c94d00ac684d214a3ce5117421ed&oe=5E6DCCF3









by sanyo rena









https://www.218tv.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/طرابلس-2.png









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAYP6PMVAAAv2u6.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9OulVzXoAMOcYq.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*El Alamein, Egypt*

















































































https://gramho.com/explore-hashtag/Alamein


----------



## BenjaminEli

Axelferis said:


> For Abidjan :
> 
> Will they destroy the ancient stadium in Le Plateau ? The new stadium is ready then is there a project of real estate at this place?


No demolitions, There will be renovations undertaken by portuguese company mota-engil. It is predicted to host some games in 2021 if all goes well.



QalzimCity said:


> Sorry, Nigeria's largest city


 There is a project called eko atlantic city. Once completed is gonna have that highrise cluster you have in megacities of which alot more will be reserved for banks and office space, But for now lagos will have scattered clusters with mixed office/bank/residential.


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cairo*





































ssc africa
​


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^What's the name of the high-rise under construction in the second picture ?


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare*





































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Windhoek*




























ssc africa
​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Casablanca*
Casablanca City, central-western Morocco


At SSC Africa











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Pietermaritzburg*
Pietermaritzburg City, Kwa-Zulu Natal, South Africa


By Yung Leèsh on Twitter









​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Kisumu*
Kisumu City, Kisumu County, Kenya


By Evans Okumu Dickson on Twitter










By SPINES ODHIAMBO on Twitter











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Port Harcourt*
Port Harcourt City, Rivers State, South Eastern Nigeria

At SSC Africa











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Cape Town*
Cape Town, Western Cape, South Africa

At Infrastructurephotos











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Pretoria*
Cape Town, Gauteng, South Africa

By Paul Saad on Flickr











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Johannesburg*
Johannesburg, Gauteng, South Africa

At Staff Writer











​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Nairobi*
Nairobi City, Nairobi county, Kenya


By *Chimbuko* 





















​


----------



## KlausDiggy

Very good that there is now another SSC user in the "Best African Skyline" section. 
I just wish there were more people from different African countries discussing with each other.


----------



## Afro Circus

^^
Indeed. Pictures may speak a thousand words, but sometimes the best words are just plain old words


----------



## Afro Circus

But I believe 2 people maketh a discussion work, how would you rank the African skylines?

And what say you about African skylines generally when compared to say European, Latin American or Southern Asian skylines etc


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

With few exceptions, most of the African cities posted here need to grow in height, if you ask me.


----------



## Afro Circus

^^
True, aside from the top 4 South African and the capitals of a handful of cities, most are lacking in height.

But I do like the way a dense core is clearly defined in the cities with mentionable skylines. And there has been a construction boom in several cities too.

Top 10 for you?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Top 15 for now

1 Johannesburg
2. Durban
3. Cape Town
4. Pretoria
5. Nairobi
6. Addis Abeba
7. Lagos
8. Luanda
9. Cairo
10. Dar Es Salaam
11. Abidjan
12. Tripoli
13. Maputo
14. Harare
15. Oran


----------



## Afro Circus

*Nairobi*
Nairobi City, Nairobi county, Kenya


By *scented hazazi* 












At luxeadventures








​


----------



## Afro Circus

KlausDiggy said:


> Top 15 for now
> 
> 1 Johannesburg
> 2. Durban
> 3. Cape Town
> 4. Pretoria
> 5. Nairobi
> 6. Addis Abeba
> 7. Lagos
> 8. Luanda
> 9. Cairo
> 10. Dar Es Salaam
> 11. Abidjan
> 12. Tripoli
> 13. Maputo
> 14. Harare
> 15. Oran


Niice

My ranking would be

1 Johannesburg
2. Durban
3. Luanda
4. Nairobi
5. Cape Town
6. Addis Abeba
7. Pretoria
8. Abidjan
9. Dar Es Salaam
10. Cairo
11. Harare
12. Lagos
13. Maputo
14. Tripoli
15. Kampala


----------



## BenjaminEli

*LUANDA







*
​






























ssc africa​


----------



## odilrak

*Luanda



































*


----------



## Afro Circus

Niiice. Luanda has an amazing skyline, some lil oil money put to use


----------



## JBsam

Luanda definitely takes this one by miles.


----------



## BenjaminEli

Afro Circus said:


> Niiice. Luanda has an amazing skyline, some lil oil money put to use


Luanda is one of my favourites. Its diversifying recently away from oil, with other sectors coming up. Real estate and tourism etc. I wish they will continue this trend in future


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*









































ssc africa​


----------



## JBsam

The Dar Es Salaam has potential, but it needs some better architecture. The current buildings feel dated and some quite gaudy.


----------



## Afro Circus

BenjaminEli said:


> Luanda is one of my favourites. Its diversifying recently away from oil, with other sectors coming up. Real estate and tourism etc. I wish they will continue this trend in future


I do wish so too. But the current oil shocks are going to prove devastating


----------



## Afro Circus

JBsam said:


> The Dar Es Salaam has potential, but it needs some better architecture. The current buildings feel dated and some quite gaudy.


Actually, I do see it now that you've mentioned it. Perhaps they aimed to have a city character of bright towers but went over the top in the implementation


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Gaborone*




































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi*












































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos City​*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda *



























*







*








​

















*ssc africa*
​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Setif- Algeria​*

























Sétif - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





















Park Mall Sétif - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Afro Circus

*Tshwane/Pretoria- South Africa*​














Pretoria, city of jacarandas | Brand South Africa


Lined with purple blossom-bedecked trees, Pretoria is a lovely, quiet city with a fascinating…



www.brandsouthafrica.com


----------



## Afro Circus

*Westlands - Kenya​*











https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1736869443119768&id=100003901872501&set=a.212771845529543&source=48


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Johannesburg*












































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kinshasa*





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Windhoek*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*

































ssc africa​


----------



## 996155

BenjaminEli said:


> *Windhoek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssc africa​


Southern African cities look so calm and relaxing


----------



## BenjaminEli

Also has developed into its own charming architecture. especially coastal areas.


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare*
















​ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda






























*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi























*
















ssc africa
​


----------



## Afro Circus

*Addis Ababa- Ethiopia*









SSC Africa​


----------



## Afro Circus

* Mombasa- Kenya*










 SSC Africa ​


----------



## andegwa

*Nairobi*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

High quality footage of Egypt's new administrative capital, construction is still in full swing despite the current pandemic and plans to start moving government institutions in late 2020 are still underway.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556336268356181



The government districts are part of the first phase and will be the first to be completed (the People's Square, ministerial district and parliament), as well as the R3 residential district and the central business district.

View attachment 163130








View attachment 163128
View attachment 163129
View attachment 163131
View attachment 163127




LINK: العاصمة الإدارية الجديدة - The Capital Cairo

The Ministry of Defense has an entire complex dedicated to it, with a total of 10 (two of which are connected), massive, octagonal buildings, one for each department/branch. All the buildings have underground parking.

























The People's Square cuts through the center of the ministerial district (as seen here https://i.postimg.cc/tggPL7Yc/84100987-2292688407696599-6411345687035772928-o.jpg). The arched building is a memorial for martyred soldiers, this square will fill the same purpose as the Unknown Soldier memorial in Nasr City, Cairo, and will be used to host military parades.















































The R3 residential district is set to be the first one to be completed.


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Update on *New Alamein*, a.k.a. Alexandria 2.0. The skyline is really taking shape with all the beachfront towers nearing completion. The video below from January is very informative and in English, details some of the major projects that are part of phase 1.















































These construction pictures are somewhat outdated but they are of the "Latin district", the name is probably an homage to the architectural styles brought by the Greeks and Italians to Egypt in the early 20th century.


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es salaam*
​


*

























*


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Strand







*
















*







*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos City







*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda *


​


*




































*
*










































































*​*














*
​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Accra*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Libreville*








*















*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Blantyre







*








*







*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Casablanca







































*

ssc africa​


----------



## 996155

BenjaminEli said:


> Update on *New Alamein*, a.k.a. Alexandria 2.0. The skyline is really taking shape with all the beachfront towers nearing completion. The video below from January is very informative and in English, details some of the major projects that are part of phase 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These construction pictures are somewhat outdated but they are of the "Latin district", the name is probably an homage to the architectural styles brought by the Greeks and Italians to Egypt in the early 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssc africa​


Impressed with the progress but how can Egypt continue to pump money into dozens of new cities like this? Do they have the financial means to?


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abuja*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*

Upper Hill - Nairobi
​*



























Wanyang-ssc africa​


----------



## port harcourt city

Abuja is really great.


----------



## port harcourt city

Lagos Nigeria


----------



## Fela123

Lagos State, Nigeria


----------



## redcode

some cool pics of *Cairo*









Cairo, Egypt by Anuj Shrestha on 500px









Cairo Tower and Nile River by AbdulAziz Ali on 500px









A man wearing a face mask walks on Qasr El Nil Bridge with his dog. in cairo, Egypt by Amar Alaa on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cape Town* classics









Capetown Panorama from Lions Head by Arindam Dasgupta on 500px









Capetown Nights by Alexander B. on 500px


----------



## redcode

woah *Luanda*









Marginal de Luanda by Carlos Guerra on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cape Town*

Cape Town by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cairo, Egypt*









Untitled by SaMeH AHMeD BaHy on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kigali* 
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda















*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo







































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi































*

ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Nairobi*









A Nairobi Sunset by Murtaza Adamjee on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare







































































*

ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Cairo*









Cairo by Ahmed Hamdy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Johannesburg*









Johannesburg by Alex Junior on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Sandton















































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kinshasa at nigh*t









































ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Dar es Salaam*









Top view - City centre by Anakletus John on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Sandton*








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

* Luanda*




































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es Salaam























































*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda Night*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan*

















ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Luanda*









Luanda by Carlos Guerra on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

*ADDIS ABABA*



LaoTze said:


> *source*


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Gaborone































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo







*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos
























































*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis Ababa







*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban







*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam







*
























*























*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dakar















*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Windhoek















































*








*







*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Capetown







*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cairo







*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## redcode

*Cape Town*









And Le Cap !! by Saycheeeseatcline Céline on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Oran























*
































*google.com*​


----------



## redcode

*Nairobi*

Nairobi skyline panorama by Carlos Reis, trên Flickr

Nairobi by Carlos Reis, trên Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda







*
















*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Windhoek*
​


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Casablanca*
















































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Kampala















































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nelson Mandela Bay (Port Eizabeth)







*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis Ababa*
















*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## redcode

*Durban*

Mini Durban by Andy Gocher, trên Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Tripoli*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es Salaam*































\
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi







*
























*







*
















*ssc africa*​


----------



## redcode

*Cape Town*









FNB Portside, Cape Town by Michael Theunissen on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cairo New Capital*

Latest update of the central business district in the new administrative capital. The "iconic tower" reportedly stands at roughly 250 meters today (out of 385 meters), meaning it's already the tallest building in Africa and Egypt.

SOURCE


----------



## redcode

*Cairo*









Al-Rifai Mosque by ALi Abo Bakr Korayem on 500px


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*
































ssc africa​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Johannesburg:*








Sandton illuminated at night by Arnold Petersen on 500px.com


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Harare*








*







*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda Bay At Night*








































ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Durban*

Durban North Beach from Moses Mabhida Stadium by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Port Louis, Mauritius*

Port Louis- Capital City of Mauritius-6 by UNDP Mauritius, trên Flickr

Port Louis- Capital City of Mauritius-7 by UNDP Mauritius, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Harare*

Harare Skyline from the Kopje I by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, trên Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Capetown*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## redcode

*Durban*

Durban Sunset by Andy Gocher, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dar es Salaam:*
Dar-Es-Salaam by J, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Capetown*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Abidjan*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*NEW CAIRO*
​








​








Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda







*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo*
















































ssc afrca​


----------



## Salazar Rick

Luanda looks really amazing!!!


----------



## Kadzman

Salazar Rick said:


> Luanda looks really amazing!!!


Actually, a lot of African city skylines look amazing. I am generally pleased looking at them. Maybe it's the atmospheric ambience but I feel positively uplifted despite knowing the street level drama may tell a different story. Like it will eventually be sunny after any storms.


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## edsando

Rainbow Hotel and Harare International Conference Centre


----------



## edsando

Speke Avenue-Harare


----------



## edsando

ZB Towers-Harare


----------



## edsando

Julius Nyerere Way-Harare


----------



## edsando

Harare CBD looking East


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Addis Ababa







*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar es salaam*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda*








*















*​

























ssc africa​


----------



## KlausDiggy

BenjaminEli said:


> *Addis Ababa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssc africa​


How tall are these buildings ?

Addis Ababa is really impressive by now. I would even call it the best skyline in Africa.


----------



## edsando

Jason Moyo Avenue, Harare


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Samora Machel Avenue-Harare


----------



## edsando

Kwame Nkurumah Avenue-harare cbd


----------



## edsando

Simon Muzenda Avenue-Harare


----------



## BenjaminEli

*CASABLANCA
ANFA City







*
































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo*






















Source
​


----------



## edsando

Harare, Zimbabwe


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town*
















































Source :The E.N.D from ssc south africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Nairobi *
















































ssc africa​


----------



## port harcourt city

Port Harcourt Nigeria.


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Dar Es Salaam*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Cape Town:*
















































Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Maputo







*








































ssc africa​


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando




----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

OLD MUTUAL CENTRE: Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

East Gate Mall: Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Runhare House: Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## edsando

Angwa City: Harare Zimbabwe


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Luanda







*








*
































ssc africa odilrak*​


----------



## KlausDiggy

Luanda is great


----------



## AsrSultan

Please rate Lagos city Nigeria


----------

